# شركة بترا للتكييف - انجح مصنع عربي يغزو السوق الامريكي-



## ahmadjet (23 أكتوبر 2010)

تحية طيبة وبعد..
اعرفكم بنفسي انا المهندس احمد الجيتاوي
اتردد على المنتدى القيم جدا منذ فترة قصيرة
احببت ان اشارككم قصة نجاح عربية اخرى
قصة صعودنا درجة للاما على سلم النجاح..بعيدا عن الياس واليائسين
ولا اقوى من شهادة اعدائك فيك...
سنرى سويا قصة نجاح بترا في غزو الاسواق العالمية بهدوء...ومن دون بريق الكاميرات
فالنجاح افعال لا اقوال:84:


----------



## eng_tohame (23 أكتوبر 2010)

المشكلة ان شركة بترا في المكيفات الباكيج حتي الموديل 176 عدد كمبريسور واحد


----------



## ahmadjet (23 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا لك كاول مشارك
ولكن للعلم بترا موديل 85-2 يحتوي على 2 كمبرسر
ومن موديل 175-2 عدد الكمبرسرات 2 واكثر


----------



## ahmadjet (23 أكتوبر 2010)

تاسست شركة بترا للصناعات الهندسية عام 1987م
على يد المهندس اسامة حسين
المؤسس لشركةskm في الامارات
ويوجد المصنع الاول للشركة في منطقة الحاتمية - الموقر-عمان-الاردن
يتزايد حجم الشركة بشكل مضطرد منذ تاسيسها
وفي هذا العام سيبدا الانتاج في مصنع المفرق-الاردن
وخلال العام القادم سيبدا مصنع جدة بالانتاج


----------



## ahmadjet (23 أكتوبر 2010)

تنتج الشركة جميع انواع المكيفات
ابتداء من مكيفات ال mini split 1.5 ton وحتى water cooled chiller 1760 ton
بما فيها
Split units cassete type
Split unit free standing
Split unit 134a
Fan coil units (low,medium and high static
Air handling units
Concieled units
Ducted split units
Computer room packages
Wall mounted packages
Packages R22-R407c-R410a-R134a
Explotion proof units
Heat recovery units
Air cooled chileer 600 ton
.
.
.
.
سينتج مصنع جدة جميع الوحدات ومن كافة الاحجام والمواصفات
تحياتي


----------



## ahmadjet (23 أكتوبر 2010)

بدات قصة التصدير للسوق الامريكي في عام 1990م
وتضاعفت بعدها المشاريع بطريقة ملفته
حتى ان المالكين لمبنى ال empire state اطول ناطحة سحاب في العالم لفترة طويلة في واشنطن
قاموا بتركيب وحدات AHU بديلة للقديمة وكان المورد بترا للصناعات الهندسية
السؤال الآن كيف يمكن لبترا ان تنافس في السوق الامريكي الذي يصدر شركات تكييف للعالم؟
والجواب من عدة فروع

_اولا _
_الجودة_
تتمتع منتجات بترا بجودة عالية تضاهي جميع الشركات الامريكية

_ثانيا_
_سرعة التوريد_
تتميز بترا للصناعات الهندسية بقدرة توريد عالية خلال فترات قصيرة
وذلك بفضل المصنع المتزايد الحجم والذي يعمل ضمن انظمة كفاءة عالمية
مراقبة من قبل اطراف محايدة مثل ال TUV
هذا طبعا من دون احتساب الفرق الكبير بعد تشغيل مصنع المفرق ومصنع جدة

_ثالثا_
_السعر المنافس_
مع الحفاظ على الجودة وبدون اي ادنى تساهل بها توفر بترا اسعارا مميزة 
وذلك بسبب تنويع مصادر التوريد من كل انحاء الولايات المتحدة واوروبا وضاعلى المقاييس
ومع توفر المنافسة والشراء بكميات كبيرة يتحقق هامش توفير جيد تحوله بترا لعملائها.

وللقصة بقية....
يتبع.....


----------



## ahmadjet (23 أكتوبر 2010)

سيكون من المثري استقبال مشاركاتكم وحتى انتقادكم البناءة
فالهدف دوما بهذا المنتدى هو المنفعة العامة لكل المندسين ودمتم:20:


----------



## ahmadjet (23 أكتوبر 2010)

فانتحدث قليلا عن بترا في السوق السعودي.....
بدأت بترا العمل في السعودية قبل حوالي ال 10 سنوات
وكان الراعي الرسمي هو السيد عبد اللطيف جميل - وكيل تويوتا-
وبذل الاطراف كل جهد ممكن لتوسعة العمل في كافة المملكة 
الا ان اهتمام الراعي كان متركزا على جدة
مما اثار حفيظة المصنع الام في عمان
وبعد عدة محاولات لتعديل المسيرة
الا ان الامل قد ضاق حتى حصل التحول من عبد اللطيف جميل الى خالد اسعد جمجوم
ويشار هنا الى ان شركة بترا تحتفظ بعلاقات مميزة مع السيد عبد اللطيف جميل 
بغض النظر عن النتيجة التي وصلت لها الشراكة المذكورة
وبعد الانتقال الى خالد اسعد جمجوم منذ حوالي السبع سنوات
ومع ظروف النشاط الاقتصادي المزدهرة عالميا ومع التوسع الكبير في قدرات المصنع
حققت بترا نجاحا كبيرا في جدة
مما شجعها على افتتاح فرع الرياض في 1-11-2005
وبعد الحضور المميز في الرياض
تك افتتاح فرع الخبر في 1-6-2007
وخلال السنوات السبع انجزت بترا العديد من المشاريع الحيوية
ابتداء من مقرات حكومية -وزارة المالية في الدمام على سبيل المثال-
الى مباني ارامكو الرئيسية -في العضيلية مثلا لا حصرا-
الى جامعات (الاميرة نورا مع سعودي اوجيه وبن لادن واتحاد المقاولين العرب
جامعة الخرج في الرياض توريد 22 تشيلر 550 طن
جامعة الملك عبد العزيز
جامعة الملك فيصل بالاحساء
..
..
والقائمة تطول لتصل الى المصانع والمستشفيات والابراج والقصور وغيرها الكثير...


ولقصة النجاح بقية:28:


----------



## السيد زرد (23 أكتوبر 2010)

كيف الحصول على كاتلوجات شركة بيترا وما هى مميزات الشركه عن الشركات الاخرى حيث اننى بالسعوديه وابدا العمل فى اعتمادات مشروع جديد


----------



## ahmadjet (24 أكتوبر 2010)

تحية طيبة اخ رزد وشكرا للسؤال
بالنسبة لميزات شركة بترا الاضافية عن الشركات الاخرى فهي

1-بترا هي الشركة الوحيدة التي تمتلك شهادة ضمان الكفاءة ARI لكافة الماكينة وليس لل coil فقط
وقبل شهرين اعلنت ارامكو انها لن تقبل في 2011 اي شركة لا تملك هذه الشهادة ودللت على امكانية الحصول عليها ببترا كمثال واقعيز
(طبع اهذه الشهادة تعني ان هامش المعلومات المذكور في الكتالوجات لا يتعدى +-5% بينما السوق يقبل وببساطة هامش ال -20% وفي بعض مكيفات الشباك الى -30%).

2-في نظام الEER المطبق حديثا في السعودية من خلال SASO تبين ان 85% من منتجات بترا حصلت على العلامة الكاملة 6 نجوم وال 20% الاخرى حصلت على 5 نجوم بينما احسن منتج آخر بالسوق -وهو نادر ويمثل موديلان لبعض الشركات وليس كل منجها- حصل على 4 نجوم.
(الفرق بين 6 و5 نجوم هو على الاقل 5% اكثر في استهلاك الطاقة
وتستهلك ذوات ال4 نجوم 10% على الاقل اكثر من الطاقة التي تستهلكها 6 نجوم.)
(بعض الحسابات السريعة اثبتت ان الفرق ما بين 4 و6 نجوم في الباكيج ذات ال 25طن بمعدل تشغيل يومي 10 ساعات يعني انك ستوفر ما يزيد عن ثمن الماكينة خلال 7 سنوات).

3-تتميز بترا بان جميع الاجزاء الحيوية (الكمبرسر والماتور والمروحة) هي ذات منشا اوروبي او امريكي- مع امكانية توريد انواع عديدة وبحسب طلب الزبون.
(الكمبرسرات مثلا -بتزر الماني-كوبلاند امريكي-دانفس اوروبي).

4-مكائن بترا تتميز بصوت منخفض زيادة عن كل الموجود بالسوق بفرق واضح.
(في زيارة لاحد المكاتب الاستشارية لمبنى ارامكو الرئيسي في العضيلية ذهل الوفد من مستوى صوت المكائن طبعا من ال chillers وحتى fan coil units

5-بالاضافة لكل ما سبق تتميز بترا بصناعتها لوحدات custom made
مثل explosion proof والوحدات package 134a وغيرها الكثير.

6-تمتلك بترا اكبر مختبر لقياس الكفاءة لجميع الوحدات ولجميع الاختبارت وليس البعض منها كما في حالة المختبر الوحيد الموجود في الشرقية لاحدى الشركات السعودية - مع كل التقدير لجهودهم طبعا-.

7- ولعل المقاولين والمالكين موضوعي السرعة العالية للتوريد والسعر المنافس جدا.

هذه بعض المميزات الرئيسية
فضلا عن الكثير من المميزات الفنية التقنية لذات الوحدات

ودمتم:56:​


----------



## ahmadjet (24 أكتوبر 2010)

*ادارة بترا تتحدث عن تاريخها*

-المهندس: عمر أبو وشاح -نائب رئيس مجلس شركة بترا- نائب المدير العام - - تأسست الشركة سـنه 1987م كشركة مساهمة خاصة ذات مسؤولية محدودة. - يملك الشركة خمسة أردنيين عملوا في الخليج لمده 20 عام، ولهم تجربتين صناعيتين في نفس المجال الأولى سنه1970م في الكويت، والثانية عامي 75-76م في الإمارات العربية المتحدة - شركة البترا ليست شركة تجميع. فلديها 180 مهندس، لديها قسم بحث وتطوير، اُفتتح مصنع بترا طمعاً في السوق الكويتي والسوق العراقي، ولم يكن هناك تفكيراً بعيداً عن هاذين السوقين وبدأ الإنتاج وتم التصدير إليهما بكميات كبيرة( وكان هذا خطاء إستراتيجي حيث تم التركيز على السوقين والتطوير من أجلهما) - عند إحتلال العراق للكويت أُلغي الطلب الموجه للسوق العراقية(وكان هناك كميات في طريقها إلى الكويت، دُمرت وحشرت في حفر الباطن بالسعودية) لانها وصلت على بداية الحرب وكانت الشاحنات في وسط المعمة. - وصلت الشركة حينها إلى حافة الإفلاس( الطلبات الجاهزة تم خسارتها) الإعتمادات في البنوك رُفض الإعتراف بها، وكانت الأمور شبه بكارثة حلت على الشركة ولذا هذا درس للجميع الايعتمد على سوق أو سوقين في حياته. - تم عمل خطة طوارئ لكي نحافظ على كوادرنا البشرية لانه يصعب تعويضهم، ومرت أشهر ونحن ندفع رواتب هؤلاء الكوادر وتحولت الهناجر إلى ساحات للعب كرة القدم، لأن العمل متوقف وكوادرنا تقضي وقتها في لعب كرة القدم مع الإحتفاظ بمرتباتهم حتى لا يتسربوا بعيداً عن الشركة، - كان هناك طلب أثناء أزمة الشركة وصل من تونس وكان بمثابة النجدة ...بالنسبة للشركة قيمة الإعتماد 750مليون دولار وبدأ العمل من جديد.. المرحلة الثانية 1993م شركة بترا.. بعد الأزمة. - تم بناء إستراتيجية جديدة للتسويق وتم إتخاذ قرار بأن تفتح الشركة سوقين أو سوق على الأقل كل سنة بعد أن تعلمنا الدرس وصارت هذه الإستراتيجية الدائمة للشركة. - بعد الأزمة ذهبت الشركة إلى أسواق جديدة وكلما عملت في سوق تبحث عن آخر. - من الأشياء التي تم عملها، فتح دائرة مبيعات دولية، بحيث يمتد البيع إلى خارج الوطن العربي، وتم تطوير منتجات جديدة، وتم إستيراد مكائن جديدة أحدث وأحسن من أجل تلبية الإحتياجات - وكانت الشركة تدفع أفضل مرتبات في الأردن منذ التسعينات وتهتم إهتماماً كبيراً بمواردها البشرية - بعد إتخاذ الإجراءات السابقة بدأت مبيعات الشركة تتطور في الإمارات، قطر، البحرين، دول الخليج، مصر.. ولم تكن بالكميات الكبيرة التي تطمح إليها الشركة، لذا إضطرت الشركة لبناء مخزون كبير من أجل تقصير مدة الإنتظار لأي عميل يرغب في شراء منتجات شركة البترا، وهذا مكلف جداً بسبب شراء كميات أكبر من المواد الخام من أجل التصنيع، لكنه كان ضرورياً لبعد الأردن عن أسواق مستهدفة كاليابان، أوروبا، أمريكا ولهذا اضطرتا لعمل مخزون كمي. المرحلة الثالثة 2004م شركة البترا..شركة عالمية. - الشركة الآن قفزت قفزة كبيرة حيث أصبحت شركة البترا: شركة عالمية ولم تُعد محلية، وبالإمكان أن يجد أي شخص منتجات أو مشاريع في أي مكان في بلدان العالم خاصة بشركة بترا من أستراليا إلى شمال أمريكا. 

رؤية الشركة: أن تصبح من أكبر شركات التكييف في العالم من حيث الإنتشار وحجم المبيعات وتقديم منتجات ذات مواصفات عالمية مفضلة لدى العملاء وذلك بحلول 2012م حيث الشركة بدأت في 87م بـ30 مهندس وفني والأن في عام 2005م فيها 1200 منهم 180 مهندس، كانت تشتغل في سوقين والآن يتم البيع لــــ45سوق)

 رسالة الشركة: تعمل شركة بترا للصناعات الهندسية على تصميم وإنتاج تكييف دفع الهواء بأعلى مستويات الجودة لتوفير الراحة والرفاهية لعملائها في الأسواق المختلفة حسب المواصفات العالمية مع التركيز على تنمية القدرات والكفاءات والمهارات للعاملين لديها للوصول إلى أعلى ميزات التنافسية التي تحقق وتفوق توقعات عملائها وموظفيها. - بدأت الشركة عملها على مساحة 3200 متر مربع، و30 موظف، سوقين.. الأن ساحات صالات الإنتاج والمصانع 50 ألف متر مربع، الأراضي 300 ألف متر مربع(300 دونم) الموظفين 1200 .
لدى شركة بترا احدى المكائن CNCماشينري(Machinery) التي تستخدمها الشركة في إنتاجها(واحد من الألف من الانش) لهذه الماكينة قصة حيث وصلتنا قبل 8 أشهر وهي أول ماكينة من هذا النوع تخرج خارج اليابان ألى الأردن لصالح شركة بترا وتم أخذها قبل شركة لوكيد مارتن وقبل شركة جنرال موتورز وقبل شركة مرسيدس، وهم فعلاً سيشترونها ولكن بترا كانت الأولى. -كثير من شركات الإنتاج تشتري الكويلات بينما شركة بترا تصنع كويلاتها بنفسها(الكويلات عبارة عن المبادل الحراري مثل راديتر السيارات) لكن الأحجام تختلف من 20×30 إلى إنتاج بحجم قاعة مؤتمرات. 
 بالنسبة لشركة بترا متخصصة في المكائن(ENGINEERING) وهناك ثلاث شركات في العالم تصنعها فقط أثنتين في أمريكا والثالثة شركة بترا 

أسواق بترا: شركة بترا من الشركات القليلة ليس في الأردن وإنما في الوطن العربي التي تصدر تكنولوجيا ألى دول العالم الأول فالسوق الأولى لشركة بترا هي أمريكا ولدى بترا 15 وكيلاً في السوق الإمريكية .. 

بترا هي أول شركة في المنطقة أخذت الأيزو 9001حيث كلف حينها( 80 )ألف جنيه إسترليني، أما الأن لا تتعدى الكلفة( 800 )دينار أردني.. وبترا من ضمن أول( 100)شركة في أسيا حصلت على شهادة الأيزو 4001 اللبيئة.. وهذه الشهادتان هي التي أهلت شركة بترا للتصدير إلى أمريكا وكندا وهذه الشهادتان كلفت بترا مليون دولار غير الجهد. ولأي شركة تصنع تكييف من الضروري أن تحصل على شهادة ARi.

 شركة بترا هي الشركة الاولى في الأردن التي أخذت القائمة الذهبية التي توجد في 6 شركات فقط، وتعني هذه الشهادة أنك تستطيع أن تصدر منتجاتك بأمان(فقبل أربعة أشهر صدرنا إلى إمريكا 40 حاوية من المصنع إلى وكلائنا عبر ميناء نيويورك بدون فتح هذه الحاويات) لحصول الشركة على القائمة الذهبية وثقة الجمارك الأردنية بشركة بترا.

 مشروعات منفذة: - مشروع في الإمارات المتحدة (النخلة) 74سيلار، 23ألف طن تبريد.. تم الإنتهاء منه في 6 أسابيع - مشروع الفا باكيج الإمارات - في الأربع سنوات الماضية تم بيع 176مشروع إلى أمريكا. - مشروع مركز الموتمرات(الملك حسين) 1500طن.. ويعتبر أقل صوت سيلارات في العالم، والأردن حالياً عبر شركة بترا تصنع سيلارات أقل صوتاً في العالم، ولم تصل أي شركة إلى هذا الكود. - مشروع انتركونتنقال ( فندق) في العقبة. (Intercontinental Resort-Aqaba) - مشروع أيزو سبيسي بريتيش في إنجلترا(British Aerospace Flight Simulators) - مشروع في لندن هذه العينه 100 ألف متر مربع بوسط لندن (chimes shopping center-uxbridge). - مشروع كويت اويل كمبني (الكويت) (Kuwaitoil company) - مشروع الموفنبيك في لبنان (Movenpick Hotel-Beirut) - مشروع جزيرة كلاب في الإمارات (أبو ظبي)( Jazeera club-UAE) - مشروع راندكوربريشن في أمريكا والهيد كوارتز في كاليفورنيا تكييف بترا( RAND Corp-CA) - مشروع نيويورك ستيديوز.Steiner Studios-New york - مشروع أمبير ستيات بليدنج عملنا خمس مراحل حتى الأن (Empire state Building-New york) - مشروع توسعة مطار لوس أنجلوس في أمريكا (Ios AngelesInternational Airport) - مشروع فرانلكين ميلز (أكبر مول) Frauklin Mills Mall-Philadelphia-USA)) - مشروع (رويال سنتر)(Royal convention center Deadsea) - مشروع( جامعة واشنطن)(Universityof Washington USA)


----------



## ahmadjet (24 أكتوبر 2010)

*حان وقت النقاشات الهندسية....*

الآن دعونا نسمع مشاركاتكم واستفساراتكم:18: وحتى هواجسكم:87: في كل ما يخص بترا
كل السعادة هي بمشاركاتكم
تحياتي


----------



## خضر يوسف خضر (24 أكتوبر 2010)

انا احيي مثل هذه الشركات ولكن اتمنى ان لايكون هذا الكلام للدعاية والاعلان وان شاء الله الى الامام والاحسن ثم الاحسن


----------



## ahmadjet (24 أكتوبر 2010)

*الدعم والترويج والانتقاد والاقتراحات هي فقط ما يدفع الامم للامام*

شكرا للمشاركة..
لا اهدف من وراء هذا الموضوع الى الدعاية والاعلان لبترا...بقدر ما انا مهتم بدعم الصناعات العربية مهما كان مصدرها ولا مانع من تناقح الافكار العربية لنصل لصناعة عربية قوية
ولا يعيب ابدا ان نفتخر بما لدينا..إنما العيب ان نندب حظنا وننتظر الامم الاخرى ان تتقدم ولا نعمل شيئا
دعونا الآن ننتقد بترا..ونمدحا..ونبين عيوبها
فالنتيجة التطوير ...ومن احسن من خيرة مهندسي العرب ليقدم الافكار للمستقبل؟!

ودمتم:75:


----------



## ahmadjet (24 أكتوبر 2010)

*هل من مشارك؟!*

الغريب ان الاخوة في ادارة المنتدى حتى لا يبدو لهم ميل للمشاركة؟
دعونا نبدأ من نقطة ما لربما غير مشتركة بيننا لنصل منها الى كل ما هو مفيد وجديد!
بانتظاركم يا مشرفين:59:


----------



## اسكندر عمجة (24 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم أخ أحمد
سؤالي هو بالنسبة لدولة الكويت بصراحة أكاد لا أرى منتجات لبترا في السوق الكويتية 
و سؤالي ..لماذا؟ و أتمنى الإجابة بالنسبة لدولة الكويت و هل ماكيناتهم موافق عليها -خصوصا الباكج -نظرا لتغير الشروط في الكويت لعام 2010؟


----------



## ahmadjet (24 أكتوبر 2010)

اخي المهندس اسكندر
مرحبا بك...
كما تعلم فان اجهزة التكييف موجودة بالغالب في اماكن بعيدة عن العيان
فان لم تشتري الوحدات كمقاول او تشرف على تركيبها كاستشاري فالاغلب انك لن تشعر بوجودها
ولا اقول هنا ان بترا تمثل النسبة الاكبر من السوق الكويتية ولكنها موجودة وبقوة
ولا يزال المصنع يورد طلبيات حديثة للكويت
وبترا معتمدة في كبريات الشركات الكويتية مثل شركة بترول الكويت
ولمزيد من المعلومات فاسم الشركة عندكم هو
nouri industrial establishment company
tel: 02-4333355
fax: 02-4344081

ولكم جزيل التقدير
ودمتم


----------



## elomda_5 (24 أكتوبر 2010)

اخي الكريم لم اسمع من قبل عن شركتكم ولم اري اي كتالوج لاي وحده لها فجزاك الله خير امدنا ان كان لديك ولم نرا لها اعلان حتي ولمشروع في مصر ونتمي لكم التوفيق


----------



## فريد سعيد نماس (24 أكتوبر 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اسمحولي بان اقول بان شركة بترا ليست فقط ناجحة في انتاج اجهزة التكييف بل هي ناجحة ايضا في انتاج وتدريب المهندسين والفنيين فقد عمل في هذه الشركة زملاء لي وهم الان عمالقة في السعودية والامارات والاردن وتمنييت انني عملت بها منذ تخرجي لكن سوء حظي ............ تقبلوا مروري


----------



## فريد سعيد نماس (24 أكتوبر 2010)

ملاحظة : اود ان اقول انني زرت المصنع في عام 1995 مع وفد من الطلاب والاساتذة من كليه الحصن للمهن الهندسية واستمتعنا بالرحلة وتجولنا في ارجاء المصنع وتعرفنا على جميع مراحل التصنيع


----------



## ahmadjet (24 أكتوبر 2010)

مرحبا اخي العزيز...
شكرا لمشاركتك..
واود ان اضيف ان من يزور بترا كل سنتين على الاكثر سيجد هناجر كثيرة جديدة
وهذا ما اسميته في اول الموضوع ...النمو بعيدا عن الاضواء وبلا صخب
انا زرت المصنع الشهر الماضي وكان لديهم كمية انتاج كبيرة
ونوعية مميزة من الباكيجات التي كانت مطلوبة خصيصا لاحدى المدارس في الولايت المتحدة الامريكية

ودمتم:28:


----------



## ahmadjet (24 أكتوبر 2010)

*كتالوجات بترا #1*

دعونا نبدا باول الكتالوجات
mini split
تجدونه على الرابط التالي
http://www.easy-share.com/1912732872/mini split.pdf
تتميز وحدات بترا بان تصنيف توفير الطاقة لها هو 5 و 6 نجوم اي اكفا اكثر ب 10% على الاقل
من احسن نوع بالسوق - على ندرته -

ودمتم:20:


----------



## ahmadjet (24 أكتوبر 2010)

*كتالوجات بترا #2*

والان الة كتالوجات ال split units
من شركة يترا
http://www.easy-share.com/1912732910/split unit.pdf

ودمتم:20:


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (25 أكتوبر 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
شئ جميل نسمع عن شركة بها هذه الإمكانيات فى منطقتنا العربية ولكن نريد أن نرى كما سمعنا وياريت تشترك الشركة بمعارض مثل معرض القاهرة الدولى وتعرض منتجاتها على الطبيعة فأعتقد أن هذا أفيد كثيراً للشركة ولجميع البلدان العربية وأتمنى أن يتم تغيير الرابط لأن الأول صعب جداً ولم تنجح عملية التحميل وأكون شاكر جداً لحضراتكم .


----------



## ahmadjet (25 أكتوبر 2010)

*سياسة بترا في المعارض الدولية والعربية*

تحية طيبة..
بالنسبة للمشاركة في المعارض..
فتشارك بترا في المعارض العالمية التي تقام في المانيا وفي الولايات المتحدة الامريكية بصفة سنوية
ومنذ اسبوع فقط عاد وفد الشركة من المعرض الالماني
حيث كان المساحة الخاصة ببترا 200م
فضلا عن السيمانارات التي تقام بصفة دورية سنوية بكل الفروع

للتواصل مع الوكيل في مصر

 ***********************​ وضع وسائل الاتصال خلال المشاركات مخالف لقوانين الملتقى

 المراقب​ ​


----------



## ahmadjet (25 أكتوبر 2010)

*المشاركة البناءة صفة المهندسين المميزين*

ما زال الباب مفتوحا للاخوة المشرفين
للملاحظات القيمة..

بخصوص الملفات اذا كان هناك صعوبات في التنزيل يرجى اقتراح مواقع معينة للرفع

وشكرا


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (25 أكتوبر 2010)

اللهم اع الاسلام والمسلمين


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (25 أكتوبر 2010)

اللهم اعز الاسلام والمسلمين وارفع اللهم راية الاسلام


----------



## ahmadjet (26 أكتوبر 2010)

اللهم آمين....

شكرا جزيلا للمرور
:75:


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (27 أكتوبر 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
حضرتكم تتحدثوا عن الضواغط أنها أوروبية وأمريكية الصنع وبالكاتالوج لم يظهر نوعه هل هو Rotary أو Reciprocating مع إنى بخمن إنه دائرى من استهلاك الأمبير وذلك للتأكيد وشكراً لحضراتكم .


----------



## ahmadjet (27 أكتوبر 2010)

*ممكن التوضيح*

الاخ سليمان سعد الدين..
تحية طيبة..
هل يمكن ان تبين النقطة بالتحديد؟
وما التعارض الذي يمكن ان تكون قد وجدته؟
حتى نستفيد جميعا
وشكرا:56:


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (27 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أخى الفاضل م/ Ahmedjet بارك الله فيك 
سؤالى عن نوع الضاغط هل هو دائرى أم ترددى لأننا حقيقة كمهندسين صيانة نعانى مراراً من الضواغط الدائرية التى لا تناسب جونا الإستوائى وترتفع درجة حرارته بصورة غير طبيعية مما يؤثر على ملفاته وقصر عمره الإفتراضى وأعطاله المتكررة .


----------



## ahmadjet (28 أكتوبر 2010)

*الضاغط الدائري والترددي*

عناية م.سليمان
اذا افترضنا ان الضاغط في بترا دائري
فهل من تقدير للفرق العمري والفني المستفاد في حال استخدام الترددي
بحسب خبرته في هذا المجال
وهل السوق في وحدات السبليت يزود وحداته بضاغط ترددي ام دائري كضاغط اساسي

ودمتم؟:34:​


----------



## خادم محمد (19 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم شركة بترا غزت السوق الأمريكي لأنها تعاملت مع اليهود فقط


----------



## moataz_99 (21 ديسمبر 2010)

الاخ خادم 
الصاعقة لا تضرب الا القمم 
الشجرة المثمرة دآئما تقذف بالحجارة . ولاكن ماذا يسقط منها باالتكأيد ثمرة يانعه 
كل ما يقال في هذا الموضوع غير صحيح فانا اعرف الكثير عن هذه الشركة وكما تفضل الاخوة في السابق هي قصة نجاح كبير ولابد من وجود الكثير من المحاربين لهذا النجاح


----------



## ahmadjet (28 ديسمبر 2010)

*كلمة حق*

السلام عليكم

شكرا للاخوين خادم ومعتز على المرور

والشكر موصول للاخ معتز لانه عرف علما ولم يكتمه عن احد ودافع عن غيره بظهر الغيب
كتب الله لك الاجر والثواب

وشكرا للاخ خادم على طرح ما يجول في فكره..مهما يكن
والشكر طبعا له سبب..فلولا طرح الفكرة المغلوطة وتصحيحها فيما بعد 
لبقيت مغلوطة تضر صاحبها وربما من حوله ايضا..

أؤكد من جديد ان بترا لم تغز الاسواق وامريكا تحديدا الا بسبب الجودة

والدليل ان كان عن اي احد منكم فكرة عن اختراع نظام تكييف جديد
فبترا ستكون اول من يرحب بان يدعمه بالبحث العلمي والمختبرات وغيرها

وهذا مصدر قوة بترا

والتجربة خير برهان

ودمتم


----------



## ahmadjet (8 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم..

الاخوة الاكارم احييكم بعد طول غياب
وآما ان تكونوا بخير

وقريبا اخبركم باحدث انجازات بترا الجديدة العديدو
ودمتم


----------



## elmuthana algaali (7 أكتوبر 2011)

نتمنى التوفيق لكل الشركات العربية بالتقدم والتطور
ونرجوا منها ان تحزوا حزوا شركة بترا


----------

